# My swordtail had babies...



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So I have 2 female swordtails that both live in a 30 gallon with some femlae betta fish, a male sailfin molly, a male swordtail, and some cory cats.

I took one out and put it in a large ice cream bucket to see how many babies it would have, ect. because my bettas eat the guppie and swordtail fry.

well, she had a lot. Theres about 200 little orange Neon Swordtail fry swimming around in my ice cream bucket.

So, I have a few questions-

1. Should I remove the mom?
2. What kind of container should I put the fry in?
3. What kind of food should my fry eat


Thanks to anyone who can answer my questions!
~Sydnie


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

How big is the bucket? 
First bites by Hikari are good. 
Mom might eat her kids, so remove her. 
Thats all I can say, sorry.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I feed my platy fry first bites, and you need a heater in the container, yes you need to remove the mother


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So what we did was take them out of the bucket, returned the mom to the 30 gallon, and put the fry in the 75 gallon with the guppies and our blind oscar.
Only a couple survived up to the point where they were added to the 75 gallon and will likely grow to a size where my sister and I can keep them in our tanks and our bettas won't eat them.


----------

